

The Best Lifestyle Might Be the Cheapest Too - alex_duf
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/111291429791/the-best-lifestyle-might-be-the-cheapest-too

======
X-combinator
Seriously! I don't think we will ever have a perfect Utopia.

Besides, I love the freedom to drive wherever I want to without someone
telling me otherwise.

